

The Setup on waferbaby - mqt
http://waferbaby.com/setup

======
andr
Summary: PG has an Air and uses Firefox and Terminal. But he's PG, so that
automatically becomes newsworthy.

------
unalone
That's basically a dream set of interviewees. I rarely know every single name
on a list of people, but in this case I knew nine out of ten.

(Also: if nothing else, look at the _why interview, where the lucky stiff
responds with drawings rather than text. If you don't know why the lucky stiff
then you're missing out: he's a pretty awesome person.

------
access_denied
I like the whole series, not because the people are "cult", but because I have
proof that they are actually building something with their set ups.

